# BCS: ljubi me



## kloie

Does croatian or serbian use Ljubiti as to love i know of voljeti and the noun ljubav. I heard it from the singer maja shuput.
thanks in advance


----------



## kloie

Thanks all i looked in my book and found the answer and it was simple some one can close this thread if they want.


----------



## Orlin

As far as I know, _ljubiti_ is really used for _to love _but is considered poetic or archaic.


----------



## xpictianoc

I've heard it in some religious songs for example "Bog te ljubi"


----------



## kloie

ah ok i saw it in my book meaning to kiss so i didnt know there was another meaning I know in slovenian it means love and of course in russian.


----------



## el_tigre

xpictianoc said:


> I've heard it in some religious songs for example "Bog te ljubi"



Yes, that is where mostly used nowadays. In other contexts is used "voljeti".


----------



## marco_2

Does that mean that the song "U ranu zoru" is so poetic or archaic (or religious)?

"Ja tebe ljubim, ljubim, ljubim, to dobro znaš..."


----------



## DenisBiH

marco_2 said:


> Does that mean that the song "U ranu zoru" is so poetic or archaic (or religious)?
> 
> "Ja tebe ljubim, ljubim, ljubim, to dobro znaš..."




There is more than one song with that name. The one you are referring to (_starogradska_) seems to use it in a poetic way; or it could be that the song itself is old enough that _ljubiti_ meaning "to love" was not as archaic when it first appeared..


----------



## Duya

marco_2 said:


> Does that mean that the song "U ranu zoru" is so poetic or archaic (or religious)?
> 
> "Ja tebe ljubim, ljubim, ljubim, to dobro znaš..."



Well, "poetic" does not necessarily mean "in good poetry". I suppose _ljubiti _in this meaning could even be encountered in turbo-folk songs. In songs, it is occasionally used as a sort of euphemism, or purposeful ambiguity between "love", "kiss", and "have sex", e.g. here.


----------



## iobyo

Duya said:


> Well, "poetic" does not necessarily mean "in good poetry". I suppose _ljubiti _in this meaning could even be encountered in turbo-folk songs. In songs, it is occasionally used as a sort of euphemism, or purposeful ambiguity between "love", "kiss", and "have sex", e.g. here.



I think the "svu noć smo se ljubili" meaning sex is implied by context only.


----------



## giorgiob

I had a gf from Sarajevo and she told me that "I love you" is "Volim te" and "Kiss me" is "Poljubi me".


----------



## Tagarela

marco_2 said:


> Does that mean that the song "U ranu zoru" is so poetic or archaic (or religious)?
> 
> "Ja tebe ljubim, ljubim, ljubim, to dobro znaš..."



Does it mean "I do love you, love, love, that you know" ?


----------



## Orlin

Tagarela said:


> Does it mean "I do love you, love, love, that you know" ?


Po meni 100% da!


----------



## Duya

Tagarela said:


> Does it mean "I do love you, love, love, that you know" ?



"...you know that well", more idiomatically.


----------



## el_tigre

Just for the record :"ljubiti" as "to love" is generally considered to be archaic/ poetic  but some its derivations not.

zaljubiti se=to fall in love
ljubljen=beloved one
preljub=adultery


names like

Ljubomir

Ljubiša

Ljubica

Bogoljub

etc.


----------



## Orlin

Naravno i sama reč _ljubav_! Ona je isto nastala od _ljubiti_, ako se ne varam.


----------



## el_tigre

"Ljubiti" is imperfective verbs that means
#to love (archaic and poetic as wel have told)
#to kiss

However,

#"poljubiti" means exclusively "to kiss" (perfective form)


----------

